# CAAD10 Geometry



## joshua8177 (May 11, 2011)

Does anyone know the geometry for the CAAD10 frame? I went on the cannondale website and it wasn't posted on the website. Why they wouldn't post the geometry of the bike baffles me.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

joshua8177 said:


> Does anyone know the geometry for the CAAD10 frame? I went on the cannondale website and it wasn't posted on the website. Why they wouldn't post the geometry of the bike baffles me.


It is there! I'm guessing you were looking at the 10-3 Ultegra model? That is the ONLY one which doesn't seem to have a link to the geometry on it.

Here it is anyway:


----------



## joshua8177 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks aengbreston. I checked all but the 105 and it was under the 105. I wonder why cannondale wouldnt put it on all CAAD10 pages.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

joshua8177 said:


> Thanks aengbreston. I checked all but the 105 and it was under the 105. I wonder why cannondale wouldnt put it on all CAAD10 pages.


the Cdale website has been a little strange for some time, I think they need to work on that


----------

